# Exhaust Resonator Delete



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

Question..... Has anyone strait piped the resonator and either left the stock muffler or put something on thats not too loud like a magnaflow? I replaced the stock muffler with a magnaflow and it sounds nicer, but its not quite what I was looking for. Has anyone strait piped the resonator? If so is it super loud? Im not looking for a stupid civic sound-a-like. If deleting the resonator is going to make it sound like a rocket ship, can anyone suggest a good resonator replacement to give me ncie sound but not be outrageous.... 

Cheers


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

btw i have the 1.4


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Delete muffler.... Keep resonator.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I did for a little while, but trust me, you don't want to do that. It sounded ridiculous and it was obnoxious... I would suggest a higher flow resonator, but not a delete...


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

do magnaflow or flowmaster make higher flow resonators? is it true that a resonator just changes the pitch and not the volume?


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

boats4life said:


> I did for a little while, but trust me, you don't want to do that. It sounded ridiculous and it was obnoxious... I would suggest a higher flow resonator, but not a delete...


What boats said. I'm about to order a high flow resonator because its too loud with my setup.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

ive been looking online for them but cant find them..... are they just a muffler? or would i actually be searching for a resonator?


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It will affect the volume, but check out my vids for audio.

Cruze 1.4T with ZZP mid and down Flowmaster 80 Series and no res. - YouTube

2011 Chevy Cruze with custom exhaust - YouTube


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I left my cat but did a custom resonator delete and added high output muffler. Sounds awsome

h3llion


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

thats an awesome sound!!!! thats it!!!


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

its a holden.... but same car. this sounds really good

XFORCE Holden Cruze Performance Exhaust - YouTube


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

It's not too bad, but it kinda sounds like a honda... Do you plan on going catless?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

I'm loving my side exit off the stock resonator.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

prob gonna retain the cats... but i donno, we have emissions testing in ontario but it doesnt start until the car is 4 years old


----------



## MafiaLTZ11 (May 29, 2011)

Resonator delete with flowmaster 80 series. Loud but not obnoxious like a honda.:th_coolio:


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

MafiaLTZ11 said:


> Resonator delete with flowmaster 80 series. Loud but not obnoxious like a honda.:th_coolio:


That's exactly what I had, and I liked the volume, just not the tone. I threw a Vibrant Performance resonator from ISM on it, now it's perfect.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 13, 2011)

limited360 said:


> Delete muffler.... Keep resonator.


^ What he said.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

i have looked at the magnaflow cat back systems avail...... it appears its basically just a resonator delete with a magnaflow muffler and new pipping......... if a resonator delete works for the cat back systems, wouldnt i get a "similar" sound with my magnaflow muffler i already have when i delete the resonator.


----------



## Cruzer_1 (Dec 17, 2011)

well deleted it and i dont really hear a difference  now what


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Either cats or a higher flow muffler, lol.


----------

